# Surgery a No Brainer At This Point?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I have a six y/o 65lb pit mix that may have a back leg cruciate ligament tear. He's been on the DL for 6 weeks now, getting Metacam every day. Its difficult to say when he actually sustained the injury. Could be as far back as May but it wasnt obvious that there was a 'treatable' injury until late August. From what the vet said and what Ive learned, it seems like this is an open ended thing as it stands now. What I mean is its been 6 weeks from the initial vet visit. He is itching to run but running is out of the question and for the first 10 days I carried him upstairs because he usually just launches himself up the stairs. So, when does "no running, give him the Metacam" end? I know the only definitive diagnostic is either an MRI or sedating him and manipulating the knee for a positive drawers sign. It was Xrayed the first visit just to rule out a bone tumor. I know that a tear that doesnt get surgical intervention will pretty much guarantee him arthritis and has already started its process if thats what it is.

He has been putting weight on it w/o problems, I was keeping an eye on it looking for any signs. Then in the last few days I noticed that after sleeping all night, he was favoring it when first getting up. That was bad enough until today he was off leash and ran at about one third speed for less than 50 yards. Now he wont even put the paw on the ground. He's back to getting a free ride up the stairs and into the jeep.

From my description does it sound like surgery is highly likely? How common is it to skip the drawers test and go straight to the OR? (Im gonna have to borrow the $3200 for the surgery, so 3-$500 for the test, let alone $1200 for an MRI will hurt just that much more. And of course whatever PT he'll need...) _Whatever my dogs need my dogs get_ but its gonna be ruff on me. Just trying to prepare myself, figured I'd ask ya'all.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Several y ears ago, I had a Golden who tore her ACL. She had surgery within a week of tearing it and never had any problems afterward. The surgery was about $1400 and there was no real formal PT. I just kept her quiet and didn't let her run around for a period of time. I don't remember now how long that period of time was. Maybe a month. There is a form of ACL surgery called TPLO that is much more expensive than the conventional type I had on Skylar. TPLO involves cutting the bone and resetting it and recovery time is much greater. It is supposed to be a better surgery but I opted for the less expensive, less invasive surgery. Skylar's surgery was performed by a vet orthepedic surgeon.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are several different surgical techniques to fix the torn acl but for a young, active and healthy dog you would definitely want to do the TPLO. Its more expensive but it will be more functional for your young and active dog.

Sedation and radiographs should only cost maybe $200 and I would 100% do it before going into surgery.

Recovery time on a TPLO is about 2-4 months depending on the dog and how diligent you are with PT. From the sounds of it you're already pretty on top of keeping him rested and that is what the first 2-3 weeks post op is all about. You'll eventually start doing passive movements and strengthening exercises with his leg. My guess is that he has already lost quite a bit of muscle mass and strength in that leg if the injury really was months ago. Dogs are very stoic and won't show a lot of the pain they're in, which is why you probably didn't pick up on the issue earlier.

Please keep me posted and I hope this all helps.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I am going to go against what Danemama recommended and say to do the fishing line surgery. I belong to many boxer forums, and there are many dogs that have torn ligaments. The owners are saying that the TPLO is so invasive that the recovery is terrible, and many never regain full function of their knee. Most also develop terrible arthritis as well. 
I have never met anyone who has had the fishing line surgery done and had it fail. The best advice is to keep him quite for the recovery, and to keep him at a healthy weight after the surgery (thin is better!). 
Always do your homework!!!! I would get the x-rays just to be certain. And make sure you go to a qualified vet (I went to a knee specialist for my dog). 

Good luck and I'm sorry about the injury to your dog.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

We're post op TTA 6 weeks now and doing great so far. A couple weeks into pool therapy. He's not to thrilled about being in the water but he melts when the massage starts. The bill was $2900. I had to sell a kidney to pay for it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is awesome news! Thanks for the update


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So glad everything went well, (except for the bank balance of course). What type of surgery did you end up choosing in the end?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Surgeon's choice. TTA


----------

